# Horse property layout;high tensile wire for horse fencing



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oops, photo didn't attach. Here it is:


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

What do the A B and C mean?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Just the different pastures that I mentioned in my "slightly" long post.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A few people I know use high tensile wire for horse fence. It works nicely. Electric for cross fencing small sections seems to work well, too.

Enjoy building up your new property!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Hear about too many horses getting injured with high tensil. Alos depending on where you live and the ground it does not work well.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have heard of some horror stories with high tensile as well, horses getting a leg devolved and such. I just don't know of anything else that horses and cows respect (besides wooden and no climb which we cant do the whole horse area in) . Candy does not respect electric rope as two strands, she might respect 4 or 5 but I don't really want to run the risk of putting up a fence she has a very bad history with and could run through. She runs through them, goes through strands, and goes underthe fence. I would put up a strand of electric rope or put flags on the high tensile fence for visibility. Maybe I will use the covered wire for the back part of the pasture A as an alternative to high tensile.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I use high tensile wire fencing. The trick it to make sure it's always on and to occattionally hang fence flags so the horses can see it from a distance.

These are my fave. The flutter in the find really well and are super reflective. Fence-Flags Generic (Electric Fencing - Accessories)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! I had a clinic at a facility 1 minute away from the property and so I did a drive by. The barn is a little run down, the second house not as nice as it looked, but other than that, everything looks great!

We have decided pasture A would be done in no climb completely as the price is the same as covered wire, but more reliable.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would go ahead and leave the cows in barbed wire in pasture C. You can rotate the horses between A and B and use the field fence or no climb. It cost more, but beats having to chase down a stray horse, or have one run into the HiTens strand and slice themselves open.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

How about steel mesh (small enough holes that a hoof can't slip thru) with wood posts & top & bottom railing? 

You can get more horror stories on coth forum about hooves & limbs torqued off with high tensile.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have high tensile fencing for our horses. We don't have any problems with the horses respecting and staying out of it but I think the trick with this is that all the strands are electrified except the very bottom one. I've known people who have them with only the top strand electric and they seem to have more problems with their horses getting hurt on the fence.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> We have high tensile fencing for our horses. We don't have any problems with the horses respecting and staying out of it but I think the trick with this is that all the strands are electrified except the very bottom one. I've known people who have them with only the top strand electric and they seem to have more problems with their horses getting hurt on the fence.


I agree. A horse can get hurt with _any_ type of fencing, the key is to keep the horse _away_ from the fence, and making it good and hot is the best solution.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

As I said above, we would be doing pasture A compeletely in no climb. I am going to take a couple pictures going by it today again (second day of clinic next door). Thanks for all your input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Alrighty, that shed thing is much bigger than a thought -22x28. Here is a layout I am supposed for it (one square = one foot). If you have a better idea for the layout go ahead! I am looking for two stalls ( at least 10x11 and 12x11), an 8x12 tractor area along the side of shed so attached mowers/post hole diggers can stick out of the barn, and a tack area, and preferably a grooming area as well.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oops, forgot the photo.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! This looks like a nice plot of land with loads of potential! This must be so exciting for you!

I just wanted to add to the other comments that advise against high tensile. I worked for an equine vet for 4 years and we hospitalized numerous horses for getting hung up in fences. Injuries involving wood fences were generally mild, and involved some abrasions and splinters, but horses found hung up in high tensile wire often died from their injuries. High tensile wire can be extremely damaging, should a horse run into it. A horse that is spooked may not remember to respect the electric strands and may accidentally run into it. Some horses also have trouble seeing the wires at night, and accidentally run into the fence.

I just recall one particularly horrific case of a paint mare that got one of her forelegs through the high tensile wire fence. She struggled and pulled herself free. When her owner found her, she had stripped the lower half of one of her legs down to the bone. She was hospitalized and we worked hard to try and save her but horses rarely survive a degloving like that.

No climb fencing is great. It's one of the safest kinds of fencing for horses, unless your horse lays down right next to the fence and get a hoof under it, though this can happen with any type of fencing. Tape or braided wire fencing is also great because these fences give, and stuck horses can usually pull themselves free without injury.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! As I said above, Candy absolutely does not respect tape or rope. 

Here is an updated version of the barn. This would work better for the tractor and then I could have a miny aisle. I am actually not 100% sure about the barn dimensions, hopefully it is more like 30 by 22, so the aisle is 8 feet not 6 feet.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Be prepared to re-plan the layout of the farm and barn about 5 more times at least lol. That's what I did at least 

Congrats and it looks great! I like the plan in barn #2's layout better. Seems like if ever need be, there's a better escape path as well and would be easier to navigate for daily chores. We only needed 2 stalls as well, but went ahead and made 3 (they're supposed to be 10 x 10 but are a little larger, my horses now range from 13 hands to 15.2 hands and no one has an issue) just in case lol.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We use 14 gauge smooth wire (Not sure what the difference with high tensile wire?) But I have NEVER had a problem with it..We have 3 strands about 4 feet tall, The top and bottom wires are hot (bottom should be hot so they aren't trying to sneak under)

Even when the fence is off, we have no problems. I have pretty respectful horses, deer have broken it and they don't dare cross the fence-line. LoL.

But regardless, I've never had issues with injuries. Horses get hurt by anything though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so my hope is to get the big barn in a good enough shape for the tractor not to be stolen out of it. We would need to cover up all the gaps, and replace the front door. 

The actual size of the shed is 22x36, which I am very happy about. There is also a massive sliding door along the front. The first layout is with tractor and the second one without the tractor. The red are doors.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

electrify the high tensile. the horses will respect it. IMO horses can injure themselves seriously on any fence. they are injury magnets.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Casey. I would caution about housing a tractor in the same building as livestock. I know people will do it but there is some concern with regard to fumes and more importantly fire hazards. We just had a fire not so long ago in our area where the people parked the tractor in the building (hay and other things were in there also fortunately no animals at the time) and it caught fire presumably from an electrical short in the engine.


----------

